# Views from Venice



## PiP (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Lewdog (Oct 26, 2015)

Beautiful, but I still don't get the allure of a city where the buildings are sinking into water.  :distant:


----------



## PiP (Oct 26, 2015)

Because it's a magical place, Lew. I'll go back again in a couple of years...


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 26, 2015)

The buildings are so close to each other, how can you get romantic without the whole neighborhood knowing about it!!???!


----------



## TJ1985 (Oct 26, 2015)

The color and feel of the first two shots are magnificent! All the shots are outstanding PiP, I love 'em.


----------



## PiP (Oct 26, 2015)

@lewdog Water beds :couple_inlove:


----------



## TKent (Oct 26, 2015)

Superb!!


----------



## alanmt (Oct 26, 2015)

So beautiful!  Wish I was there with a glass of wine!


----------



## TMarie (Oct 26, 2015)

Wonderful pics!


----------



## escorial (Oct 27, 2015)

Brill


----------



## Gumby (Oct 27, 2015)

Lovely, PiP! Just lovely!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting these, Pip. Venice is a remarkable place even with all its challenges.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 27, 2015)

It looks so beautifully romantic. Wow, what a place to visit!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## am_hammy (Nov 5, 2015)

Gorgeous Pip. My favorite is the second shot. I'm a sucker for sunsets that have colors worthy of belonging on  famous chapel ceiling somewhere. =)


----------



## PiP (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Ariel (Nov 23, 2015)

Those are simply stunning!


----------



## am_hammy (Nov 23, 2015)

Man! I wanna go so bad. One of these days. Awesome shots PiP!


----------



## Goob (Nov 24, 2015)

So many great photos; I especially love the first two. I went to Venice in high school, but I was too young and stupid to appreciate the beauty of the city back then.


----------

